# One dead, 3 rescued, 1 missing after fishing vessel sinks off Newfoundland



## CougarKing (13 Sep 2009)

And the search continues for the last missing crewman.

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090912/national/fishing_boat_mayday



> One dead, three survivors, one missing after fishing boat sinks off N.L.
> 
> Sat Sep 12, 10:42 PM
> 
> ...


----------

